# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Враджендра Кумару прабху >  Васту. Противоречия и вопросы.

## Smolin

Здравствуйте!
Начал изучать Васту с вашей аудиолекции «Гармония пространства». У Рузова на сайте читаю лекции по Васту-шастре и сталкиваюсь с разными рекомендациями. По каким данным построена ваша лекция? Еще читаю брошюру с картинками по Васту, приобретенную в нашем центре ведической культуры.
1) Туалет у вас на ЮЗ, у других - на СЗ и как раз ЮЗ не рекомендуют.
2) Спать головой на В у вас, у других - на Ю и З.
3) Входная дверь у вас на СЗ, у других - на В.
И еще некоторые нюансы, которые я хочу спросить, если разберемся с этими тремя  :smilies: 
Заранее спасибо и жду ответ!

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Это не противоречия, а многовариантность. Я брал информацию из индийских источников, а не западных (адаптированных). По поводу туалета проще всего, т.к. тут все очень наглядно. если вы видели картинку, как Васту-пуруша вписан в квадрат, то головой он повернут в северо-восточный угол, а его анус, соответственно, обращен в юго-западный угол, где и должен находиться туалет в идеале. 

Куда спать головой? Все зависит от того, чего вы хотите достичь. Восток - это направление духовного развития (преданность Богу). Север - это направление развития мистических сил. Запад - это развитие интеллектуальных способностей. А Юг - это направление кармической деятельности. На языке вайшнавов это можно назвать так: восток - бхакти, сервер - йога, запад - гйана, юг - карма. Поэтому выбирайте сами. Я выбрал восток.

Входная дверь на Северо-западе, т.к. там находится Вайу - божество ветра, открывающего и закрывающего двери. На востоке обязательно должно быть окно, чтобы утреннее восточное солнце попадало в дом. Вход на востоке тоже возможен. Но чаще его делают на СЗ. Поэтому не загружайтесь деталями, поймите принципы.

----------


## Smolin

Не люблю различия в "деталях". Васту-шастра построена сплошь на деталях (что где должно стоять и куда направлено) и должна быть везде одинаковая. Принципы, я так понимаю, заключаются в том, чтобы удовлетворить Васту-пурушу и полубогов, окружающих его, включая Землю? Хочу точнее описать свои вопросы.
1) http://www.ruzov.ru/article.aspx?mid=1&id=189&rid=43 "Лучшее расположение на СЗ, возможны - запад, север, юго-востоке, юг. Туалет должен располагаться за пределами главного здания. Туалет в доме не должен находиться в самом центе здание, а также на северо-востоке, юго-западе."
Многовариантность присутсвует, но также есть и противоречие с вашими данными. Объяснение про анус мне ясны. И не понимаю рекомендаций от Рузова.
2) В той брошюре (Васту // Пер. с англ. - 2-е изд. - М.: Философская Книга, 2010. - 192 с.) совмещенные ванные и туалеты рекомендуется на СЗ или ЮЗ. Просто туалет - З, Ю или СЗ. И направление унитаза в брошюре рекомендуется лицом не к солнцу, т.е. не следует поворачиваться на нем к В или З. У Рузова на сайте унитаз должен быть обращен к С или В. Какие у вас данные по направлению?
3) Там же на сайте написано, что "СВ – соединение Куверы и Индры." Но в классической схема Парамасайика, указывающей божества, удерживающие Ваступурушу на земле (АНО «ДАЛЬНЕВОСТОЧНЫЙ ЦЕНТР ВОСТОКОВЕДЕНИЯ»), Индра находится на ЮЗ, а Куверы нет вообще.
4) В брошюре голову во время сна рекомендуют на З или Ю для того, чтобы, вставая утром, мы смотрели на В или С. Оказывается, имеет значение, куда мы смотрим, когда просыпаемся? Здесь, видимо, та самая адаптация имеет место быть.
5) С Вайу понятно. Все та же брошюра рекомендует большую часть дверей и окон располагать на В и С стороны. Т.е. упор явно не на Вайу. На сайте Рузова тоже про связь Вайу и входной двери нет ничего.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Похоже, что вы перепутали раздел. Вам нужно задать свои вопросы не мне, а Рузову. Он здесь представлен под своим духовным именем Патита Павана дас. У него свой раздел вопросов-ответов. Иначе получается странная ситуация, что я должен объяснять почему у него в брошюре не так, как в тех источниках, на которые ссылался я.

----------


## Smolin

Видимо и правда перепутал раздел... Тогда обращусь к нему с этими вопросами. Веды - наука точная, вот я и хочу для себя все тонкости разложить по полочкам. Опять же он тоже может сказать, что я перепутал раздел. Может возникнуть очередная странная ситуация, что он должен будет объяснять, почему у вас в лекции или моей этой брошюре не так, как в тех источниках, на которые ссылался он. Можете дать список литературы, используемой вами?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Dr. B.B.Puri "Vedic Architecture and Art of Living"  1995 Vastu Gyan Publication, New Delhi

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Кстати, в новом храме в Маяпуре (храм-планетарий) главный вход планируется с юга, что довольно странно с точки зрения Васту-шастры, но, возможно, что есть какие-то еще важные факторы, которых я не знаю.

----------


## Smolin

Это который высотой 108 метров? Высота красивая, а вход ни с СЗ, ни с В...

----------

